# Greg Kovacs Has Been Arrested



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Greg Kovacs Has Been Arrested Greg Kovacs has unfortunately been arrested and charged with extortion! Here’s how the story goes: Two men have been charged after a man walked into an Erin Mills bank yesterday to tell staff he was being extorted. The local businessman entered a TD bank in Mississauga just after 11:30 a.m. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

